# For the Scan Illuminator tweeter owners



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Are those solder tabs not the most worthless pieces of junk on the market?

I absolutely love the tweeters, but those solder tabs are worthless for soldering.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Check this one out......

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/62171-peek-scan-speak-illuminator-d2004-60200-tweeter.html


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I didn't realize how bad it actually was until I soldered mine in the other night. The damned terminals fell out of the plastic clips holding them before the lead became unsoldered. I use Cardas quad-teutenic solder which mets really low. I just ended up soldering the speaker wire straight to the tiny lead out, which worked fine.

But those tabs suxor.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

I second this. I just used crimp terminals, but they fit so tight I thought I was going to break something pushing them on. I don't think I can remove them without ripping them out. Yeah very nice tweeter, but crappy terminals

btw, do they sell a replacment diafram for the 3/4 tweeter d2004?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Be careful pulling the terminal off if it is that tight...they'll rip right off without a fight.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Be careful pulling the terminal off if it is that tight...they'll rip right off without a fight.


You made a rhyme. Yeah they are on there for good now, I don't plan to need to remove them, but if so I will put some plugs inline


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My wife showed me how easy they were to remove when she took off one of the speaker wires one night...


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

i have the d2004's and haven't had any issues with soldiering my terminals


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the secret is to solder some thin gauge pig tails onto them permanently and the use terminals on those for easy removal. The main benefit of this is that you can use a thin enough gauge wire for the pig tail so that the wire itself does not act like a heat sink for the solder and iron. Allowing you to solder correctly before the tweeter terminal over heats. Imagine the amount of heat you have to put into a piece of wire that is typically the same gauge as the terminal. 

I'd us a gauge that is thin enough to slip into the little hole on each terminal. Slip it in through the back of the terminal and solder it in place from the front. Then just cut the excess wire off the front. The thin gauge won't matter since the run will only be a few inches.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

they should have put big bling bling binding posts on them. im not downing on anyone i hahaha jk.

actually a screw down terminal would be cool. like an amps speaker terminal, or even quick connection plugs like the old ppi amps.

i guess the thing scan speak thought was, its only going to be used once. and we can save money...

so does anyone know if their are replacement cone assemblies for these. i have seen ones for the discovery like this


----------

